# Thenar Space I & D



## kibbit99 (Sep 29, 2009)

Is the thenar space part of the hand bursa?  Our Dr. did an I&D on it and I am not sure how to code this since the physician does not mention dorsum or palmar.

26025-RT
10160-59-LT

????--Thanks,

Kim

DX:  Infection RT Hand and thenar space
OPERATION:  I & D abscess of the right hand

DETAIL:  Incision was done over the middle of the abscess cavity.  It seemed to have a little bit proximally, we explored down to the depth of the abscess cavity.  I probed in every direction, but it was noticeable after we first cut the discharge of pus.  It appeared to be under pressure and lot of the swelling went down, his hand looked better.  The color returned to pretty much normal.  I felt that we were dealing with a localized abscess.  After this was washed out at length.  I was able to get only a little bit more fluid but it was unable to milk the purulent material from distally to the wound or from proximally to the wound.  I felt that we had drained the abscess adequately.  Once suture was inserted, after we put in a Penrose drain.  

At the end of the procedure as we were taking the drapes down, it was noted that there was an indurated reddened area on his upper arm possible abscess cavity and since he was asleep I felt we shoulder try to prove this one way, so an 18 needle was inserted into this cavity and just a little bit of clear fluid returned.  It did not appear to be infected.


----------



## kibbit99 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Second Request...*

Can anyone pleaes help?


----------

